# First soap made with lard



## designsbyxeila (Feb 5, 2014)

So tonight I made my first batch of soap with lard. I keep hearing so many good things about it but I hadn't tried it yet. I am pretty new at making soap ( like less than a year) and figured I would give it a try!  Is it best to let it gel or not with the lard?  Also will it take a while to unmold?  I think it turned out pretty though and it smells great!!


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 5, 2014)

Gorgeous colors! What a pretty swirl.


----------



## newbie (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice swirl! Lard soap gets pretty hard, depending on your percentage and overall recipe. Nothing better or worse about if gelled or not- completely personal preference. I hope you will post if you like it, compared to your other recipes.


----------



## designsbyxeila (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you!  I call this one Liberti Tea named after a friend of mine that suggested the fragrance combination. This is a blend of green tea, orange, and peppermint. I used 20% coconut oil, 40% lard, 30% olive oil, and 10% cocoa butter. I'll take pics after I cut it and definitely let you all know how I like it after it cures!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 5, 2014)

That looks awesome!  Great job!


----------



## Alprinceton (Feb 8, 2014)

I love lard in soaps.
Your recipe sounds great.
Can't wait to see the soap cut


----------



## designsbyxeila (Feb 10, 2014)

Here is a photo of the soap after it was cut. The swirls still look pretty and the color hasn't faded much yet!  Hope it stays pretty and vibrant like this. The smell is Devine!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 10, 2014)

They turned out awesome.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 10, 2014)

Gorgeous!! Love the color of the swirls. Lard is my most favorite soaping oil


----------



## MadMadamMim (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow, great job on the swirls!  The fragrance blend sounds yummy.


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 10, 2014)

I would so buy that soap - its gorgeous, love the recipe and the scent combo. That is a winner right there!


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 10, 2014)

Great job....I love green and the swirls are awesome!


----------



## designsbyxeila (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  I can't wait to try it!  I love my other soaps and they wY they make my skin feel, but I have heard so many good things about lard so I am trying to be patient!  Lol. Can't wIt to feel the difference!


----------



## Dahila (Feb 12, 2014)

it is beautiful,  Where do you get the lard for your sops? In the store?


----------



## designsbyxeila (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, I bought the lard at Walmart. It was only 1.88 a pound. Figured I would try it since it was so cheap!


----------



## Sabelkat (Feb 15, 2014)

Looks nice! Im Danis so I need an explanation before I og and buy something silly. Lard! Is that just the fat from pigs? Being from a pig-producing country it's really cheap here so it would be great for my wallet


----------



## Saponista (Feb 15, 2014)

Give it a go sabelkat, it makes a wonderful bar of soap.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 15, 2014)

Sabelkat said:


> Looks nice! Im Danis so I need an explanation before I og and buy something silly. Lard! Is that just the fat from pigs? Being from a pig-producing country it's really cheap here so it would be great for my wallet



Lard is svinefedt. Cheapest in Rema.


----------



## designsbyxeila (Feb 15, 2014)

Sabelkat said:


> Looks nice! Im Danis so I need an explanation before I og and buy something silly. Lard! Is that just the fat from pigs? Being from a pig-producing country it's really cheap here so it would be great for my wallet




Yes, lard is just pig fat. I hear that it makes wonderful soap.  I can't wait to try it and feel the difference.


----------



## Sabelkat (Feb 17, 2014)

Woohoo! Thanks.Ill definately give it a try


----------



## Candybee (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice job on your swirls and color combo! I bet it smells wonderful! I had the fortune to use a lard recipe when I first started making CP soap. To this day I still make lard soaps (and tallow!) and love them. Most people don't know this but lard is a non-comodegenic oil so it won't clog your pores. Skin loves it and responds well to it.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 17, 2014)

Candybee said:


> Most people don't know this but lard is a non-comodegenic oil so it won't clog your pores. Skin loves it and responds well to it.



I love lard soap. I recently made a 1 lb test batch of lard and Greek yogurt and it is devine. Even hubby thinks so, which is huge.  Now, I'm  neither scientist nor chemist, and i don't play one on tv, but it makes sense that lard being animal fat would be a gentle option for human skin.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow thats pretty! May I ask how you got that lovely green?


----------



## designsbyxeila (Feb 21, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> Wow thats pretty! May I ask how you got that lovely green?




Thank you!  I used a green chromium oxide for the green and then I used titanium dioxide for the white. I am still waiting for it to completely cure but I can't wait to try it!!


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 22, 2014)

Candybee said:


> Nice job on your swirls and color combo! I bet it smells wonderful! I had the fortune to use a lard recipe when I first started making CP soap. To this day I still make lard soaps (and tallow!) and love them. Most people don't know this but lard is a non-comodegenic oil so it won't clog your pores. Skin loves it and responds well to it.


 
It always suprises customers when I tell them lard is non-comedogenic


----------



## designsbyxeila (Feb 22, 2014)

That's good to know!  I didn't know that lard was non comedogenic.  Thanks for the info!


----------

